# Best color for Kitchen Cabinets



## Eward (May 27, 2009)

I gutted my kitchen cabinets and need to pick out new ones. I am having trouble making a decision for the new color. Help! What is the most popular color that new buyers are looking for.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

What appeals to me may not be right for you, this is strictly a personal decorating decision. Natural woods are always good, but the size of the room and the natural lighting can have an effect on your decision. Dark cabinets don't do well in a small dark kitchen. Likewise, all white cabinets disappear in a bright kitchen with a white floor and white walls. But it all comes back to, what do you like??


----------



## Eward (May 27, 2009)

Thanks. That is helpful.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

The most important tip is to remember not to clash your wall colors with it. Go for neutrals so that you can work around it easily.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

Although white color for the kitchen cabinets is always in . Colors like Yellow, Red, Green, Brown, Purple, Orange & Blue are also liked. Choosing a color for your kitchen totally depends on personal choice and decor style.

here's a link with beautiful kitchen designs for you http://www.kitchen-cabinets-design.com/design/ 

Hope this is helpful 


Dana


----------

